# IM BACK



## dj_illusions (Jan 13, 2005)

heya!!!!

hopefully there are still some of you around that remember me... and may have rememberd where i had vanished too... however IM BACK!!!

please excuse my lengthy delay in actually returning to the forum =)

i have been absolutely run off my feet lately, I have recently started working in a video editing partnership so have not had much stime for stuff like the net =(

but im back now.. and will try to post as much as i can!

and too all you who dont know me... my name is jeremy, im a tech from melbourne australia, previously a lighting tech but now it seems as though im a video editor haha...

glad to be back =)

jeremy


----------



## avkid (Jan 13, 2005)

Welcome back!!!!!!!!


----------



## ccfan213 (Jan 13, 2005)

Glad to see you back!!


----------



## Peter (Jan 13, 2005)

hey, welome back! It does seem a little weird to be welcoming someone who has about the same nubmer of post as me though!  

what kind of vido editing do you do? like full length videos? please tell more  

anyway, welcome back to the forums, I am glad to see another person become active on this site!

--the "official" welcome wagon -))


----------



## avkid (Jan 13, 2005)

isn't it nice not having to say "unofficial" anymore!
- the OFFICIAL welcome wagon


----------



## dj_illusions (Jan 13, 2005)

Hey peter,

I mostly edit weddings, dance schools and athletics clubs. However I am writing a documetry with my partner at the moment, on this fine city of ours. I am also working on a film at the moment and a insider doco for the salvation army. 

I edit on a Apple Mac, running Final Cut Pro HD with all the norm high end ram, its a D1.8ghz powermac g5 and has been modified to handle large amounts of video with no worries.

Are you into video editing yourself? what kind of work do you do?


----------



## Mayhem (Jan 13, 2005)

G'Day Jerremy,

Welcome back!


----------



## dj_illusions (Jan 13, 2005)

Hey Mate,

Did you get my email a few months ago, apparently you were on holidays but your colleague replied and said he'd pass it on to you when you return!


----------



## Mayhem (Jan 13, 2005)

No - but please send it again or PM me. Could have used your "local" knowledge on the two part question of the day post a few weeks ago!


----------



## dj_illusions (Jan 13, 2005)

haha ill see if i can find the email in my abys of message junk. what was the question, something regarding this fair state of ours here?


----------



## Mayhem (Jan 13, 2005)

A couple of pics of 240/10's. Both plug and line extension sockets. Ship bagged them! in one of the posts!
 Part A  and  Part B


----------



## dj_illusions (Jan 13, 2005)

Nice work!
how could you bag them... they are great plugs.. =)


----------



## Mayhem (Jan 13, 2005)

I didn't bag them - but I do agree that there are improvements that could be made to make them even better.


----------



## ship (Jan 13, 2005)

So now it's going to get strange again with the foreign langage. "Bag?" 

And here I had just about finished training Mayhem how to speak proper English. This given someone given Midwestern but a sort Chicago mix between South Side, Subburb and North Side in my own style of terms used.

Ah' welcome back, it's always good to share the wealth of knowledge across the industry and world with others. Tech is tech. We all gain a lot from others giving their thoughts. That is given we understand what the heck you are saying. :-}


----------



## Mayhem (Jan 13, 2005)

I'll get Dave to add such terms to the Acronyms list.

To bag something means to find fault with it or generally bad mouth it.

Teaching me English hey? Now how does those Simpsons quotes go?

“Last week I couldn’t speak English, now I are one” and “Me fail English, that unpossible”.


----------



## ship (Jan 13, 2005)

Ok, you go tell dad that I was making fun of you and I'll tell him about your shirt swag deal.


----------



## Peter (Jan 14, 2005)

lol, where I'm from, to bag something means to capture it, or to grab it, to get it cleanly. It is usualy used in reference to hunting, but can also be used like "Do you want to go bag some deals? Theres a great sale going on at ___ today" 

Anyway  

yes it is nice not having to "unofficial" anymore! Do you know who to thank for this? I would probably asume Dave, so Hey Dave THANKS!! :-D

Wow cool Jeremy, it sounds like you do a good mix of stuff! I am sure it would be a neat documentary to see, especially b/c i am basicly on the other side of the world! (although i do have a few friends who grew up in New Zealand ) What do you mean and "insider" documentary at the salvation army? Is it not for the public or something? 

I have messed with video editing abit, but not alot alot. It kinda helps if you have a video camera, then you can actually have some video to work with. I have two 2 hour long videos of week long canoe trips I have been on, and friends have been bugging me to edit, but i have really been too busy recently. The last stuff I have done is really some small stuff for different plays. I did a 5 min movie a while back (really my crowning piece) that was really a series of several hundred pictures I took over a weekend, and then i strung them together so each one is on screen for about a half a second, but they are all perfectly set to music, and i do things like switch back and forth between the pics to create animations at times. It was really almost more animation then video editing, and just done as a keepsake memory video of a great weekend I had together with some of my friends.

AAAHHHH a mac!! NOOO lol I dont like macs at all. I have spent too long growing up in school having to work on them, and fighting to get them working. However, I do hear they work well for video editing. I have (if it ever gets back from getting repaired) a VERY powerful PC laptop (no battery life, but it's FAST) that I do all my work on. I have some very old movie software, but for the little stuff I have been doing I just use windows movie maker 2 (I am REALLY cheap and cant aford fancy software!  )

Anyway, back to figuring out what kind of english is "Right" 

the other day on PBS, there was a 2 hour long show "Do you speak American" and they decided that the american language was alive and well, and basicly everyone agrees that the "northern" voice is the proper way to speak american. who knows about english in general. I think I cant stand english class, and as long as i can understand everyone here, I'm fine


----------



## bdesmond (Jan 14, 2005)

Peter said:


> AAAHHHH a mac!! NOOO lol I dont like macs at all. I have spent too long growing up in school having to work on them, and fighting to get them working. However, I do hear they work well for video editing. I have (if it ever gets back from getting repaired) a VERY powerful PC laptop (no battery life, but it's FAST) that I do all my work on. I have some very old movie software, but for the little stuff I have been doing I just use windows movie maker 2 (I am REALLY cheap and cant aford fancy software!  )



I work on enterprise grade networks which are largely MS Windows based - hundreds of thousands of users, workstations, that sort of thing. So, I'm mostly a Windows guy. Honestly, if some of the software I use everyday worked on OS X, I'd get myself a G5 tower. It's really pretty nice. I just can't do my job with the things because they don't run the software I need. I used to not have any use for macs, but, OS X is a real OS - it's not any MacOS crap that crashes all the time. I can put a OS X box on a network and it will interoperate fairly well with MS and Nix based stuff. 

There are a couple of Avid systems where I goto school. both mac. They're built for graphics and video, and they're damn good at it. My PC at home is high on all the numbers, and it still doesn't compare when I edit video on it.

Look at the macs again, they're going somewhere big if you ask me.


----------



## Peter (Jan 14, 2005)

Ya, there going somewhere, just noone is quite sure (at least I am not) if they'll ever get there!

Talk about a software monoploy, the only stuff that runs on a mac is mac software or so it seems (which is why i got a REAL good laugh out of the EU having a problem with Windows Media Player being installed when you get it. (you might as well sue car companies for including a cigarette lighter, you might be hurting some company that makes custom cigarette lighters for your car! 

Anyway, what happened to talking about what kind of english is right?


----------

